# postpartum vaginal bleeding



## ggparker14 (Jan 5, 2012)

What is the correct code for postpartum vaginal bleeding?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ajs (Jan 5, 2012)

rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> What is the correct code for postpartum vaginal bleeding?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



That depends on a few factors.  Is this within 24 hourse after delivery?  Or is it happening later in the postpartum period?  Is this outside of the standard 6 week postpartum period?  Is is spotting or more like hemorrhage?


----------

